# Some hunting pics from this week



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

My rcc tubemaster sniper
My rcc custom Pegasus.


----------



## brummievintage78 (Aug 28, 2017)

Nice shooting boss 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brummievintage78 (Aug 28, 2017)

Can I ask where you purchased the slingshots please? I'm just getting into the sport and want one with that particular shape as all the videos and hunting pics seem to favour that kinda off centre handle

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy. Beautiful shooters!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad to see you are still around Good shooting


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

As always ! Awesome shooting  !!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Great shooting...love the Slingshots as well!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice shooting jovany


----------

